# Which One Of Your Favorite Eats Have You Not Had In Ages?



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

I have not had a banana split since I was in my teens.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

I lived in California for a couple yrs (1969-71) and had deep fried burritos that were _to die for_.  Mexican food here in Ohio sux.  But California pizza was terrible, so a trade-off I guess. :shrug:

My mom made donuts from scratch, I can still smell/taste them,uuumm....haven't had those in over 50 yrs. 

Other things I sometimes crave I can get right here...White Castles maybe once a yr, hot fudge or butterscotch sundae maybe every couple yrs.

Back in the 70s a co-worker lived in a rural area and talked about giant banana splits for 50 cents made at a mom & pop ice cream shop near her house.  I went to visit and we got banana splits..._to die for. Ice water helped to wash it down  _:grin: But I'm sure the place is long gone.

Some of the best baked goods and cheese was from a roadside Amish stand, again back in the 70s. I no longer go to that area, but I doubt the little markets are still there.

Fried bologna sandwich on fresh sourdough bread with mayo...haven't made one in a long time, and I'm particular about really good tomato slices to top it with. July/August tomatoes from farmers markets are best.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2019)

Boiled lobster with melted butter.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2019)

An  egg  in a hole in a  piece  of  toast.  I forgot  whatcha   call it.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2019)

Falcon said:


> An  egg  in a hole in a  piece  of  toast.  I forgot  whatcha   call it.



Toad in a hole?  https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/toad-in-the-hole/

I haven't had Brunswick Stew in ages; I suppose since my mama died.   Also a crab dish she used to make that I foolishly never got her recipe for.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 5, 2019)

Calf brains....I know that may sound nasty to some, but when I was growing up, my Mom used to make up a batch of these, and they were quite tasty.  Somewhere, along the line, the stores quit selling these and it's been decades since I've seen any in the stores.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

Falcon said:


> An  egg  in a hole in a  piece  of  toast.  I forgot  whatcha   call it.



Like in the movie "Moonstruck"?  I've made those.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 5, 2019)

Falcon said:


> An  egg  in a hole in a  piece  of  toast.  I forgot  whatcha   call it.



We always called them "Elephant Eyes".


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Boiled lobster with melted butter.



 At the weekend, I had boiled lobster with Shrimp in melted garlic butter served with warm rustic bread ...it was deeeelishus!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

Falcon said:


> An  egg  in a hole in a  piece  of  toast.  I forgot  whatcha   call it.



We always called it An Egg in the Nest!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't had Greek Gyros for a very long time. We don't have any Greek restaurants near us, only Turkish..(and they don't sell the Gyros)...

Last time I had delicious  Gyros was on the Island of  of  Crete in  Greece... several years ago...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

Reminds me to get downtown while the weather is nice...the vendor trucks have gyros and brats.
Co-workers used to tease me..."ugh, how can you eat that crap?"  :laugh:

There is  Greek restaurant not far away, just never tried it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2019)

Love Greek food..YUM !!


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2019)

Raw oysters.  Steamed oysters are very good, but there's nothing like raw ones.  Unfortunately, it's not always safe any more to eat them.  People still do....unfortunately, some of them have gotten sick, very very sick. Some have died.  I don't take the chance now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

^^ Haven't had a Chicago style hot dog, but I've heard they have an interesting taste.  Looks good; I'd try one.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 5, 2019)

Oh  YEAH !   I'd  luv to try one of those  beauties !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2019)

I miss concentrated carbs around the holidays.

Pecan pie, banana cream pie, Christmas cookies, mile-high lemon meringue pie, etc...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> ^^ Haven't had a Chicago style hot dog, but I've heard they have an interesting taste.  Looks good; I'd try one.





Falcon said:


> Oh  YEAH !   I'd  luv to try one of those  beauties !


----------



## twinkles (Jun 5, 2019)

bread pudding ---homemade do-nuts---lobster -crabs--


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't had an ice cream soda in years. They have smoothies,thick shakes,  floats but not a real good ice cream soda that stings when you drink it.


----------



## johndoe (Jun 5, 2019)

S.O.S. It's sh** on a shingle, a military favorite.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

A large extra thick vanilla shake from Dairy Queen, comes in a huge container, lasts for a couple days in the freezer...sip on or spoon out as desired.  Yum! Haven't had one in more than 10 yrs.


----------



## norman (Jun 5, 2019)

Pinto beans and corn bread with a glass of buttermilk.

I also like caviar. lol

Paczki's,  these are Polish donuts with powered sugar.  Mamo would fix paczki's and we would put power sugar on them and eat them untill she ran out of dough. Wow a pleasant memory I have not thought of in so many years, makes tears in my eyes.


----------



## bingo (Jun 5, 2019)

scalded lettuce...fresh leafy garden lettuce with spring onions...fry bacon...use hot bacon grease to scald the lettuce and onions..add bacon in pieces...yum


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 5, 2019)

*An old fashioned ice cream soda.  I have made root beer floats at home, but not the same as going out for a soda at an ice cream shop.

*


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Calf brains....I know that may sound nasty to some, but when I was growing up, my Mom used to make up a batch of these, and they were quite tasty.  Somewhere, along the line, the stores quit selling these and it's been decades since I've seen any in the stores.


My dad at those and I never even tried them. Brains & eggs- Yuck! Have you ever asked a butcher if they could get you some brains. You might get a good answer.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

johndoe said:


> S.O.S. It's sh** on a shingle, a military favorite.


Still love it and still make it … so easy.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> My dad at those and I never even tried them. Brains & eggs- Yuck! Have you *ever asked a butcher if they could get you some brains. You might get a good answer.*


*

*:lofl:


----------



## norman (Jun 5, 2019)

been there done that.....





johndoe said:


> S.O.S. It's sh** on a shingle, a military favorite.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Still love it and still make it … so easy.



Isn't that creamed ham on toast?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Pepper seed buns are hard to find in Texas not that you can't make without them.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Isn't that creamed ham on toast?


Ground beef or chipped beef in a thick white gravy. Ham would work just fine.


----------



## norman (Jun 5, 2019)

bingo said:


> scalded lettuce...fresh leafy garden lettuce with spring onions...fry bacon...use hot bacon grease to scald the lettuce and onions..add bacon in pieces...yum


  a favorite at our house...


----------



## norman (Jun 5, 2019)

Don M. said:


> Calf brains....I know that may sound nasty to some, but when I was growing up, my Mom used to make up a batch of these, and they were quite tasty.  Somewhere, along the line, the stores quit selling these and it's been decades since I've seen any in the stores.


           We lived on a farm and butchered our own animals and as barbaric as it may sound, the skull was split open and the brain was removed, they are good.  I always told Sweetie that is how we killed the animal.  That was many moons ago and I think mostly only farm people ate them.  I can't even guess how many squirrels we ate and even tho  the squirrel brain was a delicacy, we never ate them.  Sometimes when a squirrel is in the bird feeder I tell Sweetie that is meat for the table.  Squirrel dipped in flour, lots of salt and pepper fried in lard with mashed potatoes and gravey is hard to beat if you are hungry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't had any ice cream this year yet...I need to get some!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 5, 2019)

Gramma’s pancakes

Ever time I’d go up the hill and stay at their place, she made ‘em

Rather thin
Burnt at the edges
And a bit raw in the middle

Butter melting in the center
With Karo dark syrup pushing that melting butter all over

I ate ‘em fast as she could flip ‘em on the plate

She was a logging camp cook back in her day
Ever thing she put together was fast

Oh, and her corn bread

Hot

Damn


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2019)

Lums..hot dog.....

I can still remember the first one I had....

I don't know what happened to that chain and they still may be around but not in the south.


----------



## jujube (Jun 5, 2019)

Ooh, ooh, I forgot about Detroit Coney Islands (or Lafayette Coney Islands...they were near each other on Lafayette).  Tough little hot dogs with some kind of greyish gravy on top.  You had a choice of mustard and/or onions on top. DON'T even think about asking for anything else.  They made your mouth sing Glory Hallelujah and your stomach wonder what happened to it.  

I haven't had one for over 40 years but I can remember what it was like biting into one.  Heaven.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Lums..hot dog.....
> 
> I can still remember the first one I had....
> 
> I don't know what happened to that chain and they still may be around but not in the south.



You are rare because very few people I have met ever heard of Lums. Great dogs steamed in beer and frosty mugs of beer. I would have to google them to see if they are still around. I just looked them up and they tanked in 1982. Sad.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Pepper seed buns are hard to find in Texas not that you can't make without them.



For a couple of years you could buy a Chicago style hotdog at Sonic, and they were actually pretty good.   I don't see them on the menu now, but they had the poppy-seed roll and everything.

ETA--do you live anywhere near a James Coney Island?   They have the Chicago dog and several other good-looking options.   http://www.jamesconeyisland.com/menus/dogs


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2019)

johndoe said:


> S.O.S. It's sh** on a shingle, a military favorite.



You can buy Stouffer's frozen creamed chipped beef at the grocery store.   Just heat and dump over toast.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 5, 2019)

bingo said:


> scalded lettuce...fresh leafy garden lettuce with spring onions...fry bacon...use hot bacon grease to scald the lettuce and onions..add bacon in pieces...yum



Bingo--I make something similar to that except with fresh spinach instead of lettuce.   If I have a boiled egg I chop that up on it, too.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Bingo--I make something similar to that except with fresh spinach instead of lettuce.   If I have a boiled egg I chop that up on it, too.




Oh My! I haven't had that since I was about 10.. I'm pretty sure there was some sugar and vinegar on it....

We had a lettuce patch in the hills of Tennessee.......Good memories.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> For a couple of years you could buy a Chicago style hotdog at Sonic, and they were actually pretty good.   I don't see them on the menu now, but they had the poppy-seed roll and everything.
> 
> ETA--do you live anywhere near a James Coney Island?   They have the Chicago dog and several other good-looking options.   http://www.jamesconeyisland.com/menus/dogs


Sonic and JCI pulled them from the menu but you can still order one at JCI. I had a Sonic hot dog a few weeks ago only to learn they put ketchup on it!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Oh My! I haven't had that since I was about 10.. I'm pretty sure there was some sugar and vinegar on it....
> 
> We had a lettuce patch in the hills of Tennessee.......Good memories.


My mom made this with endive and she added sugar and vinegar.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2019)

*After my post about ice cream sodas, I of course was focused on having one.  While out today, I bought some ice cream, milk, chocolate syrup and brought it home.  Mixed it all with 7-Up rather than the carbonated water it called for.  Topped it with whipped cream (Hershey's chocolate flavor) and enjoyed. It actually turned out pretty darn good.  May have to make another later.*


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2019)

In  the  Air Force,  We called  that   creamed  chipped  beef  on toast,  "S*it  on a  shingle."

But we gobbled up  every crumb.  It was good.  I gotta look for it in the store.  Yummm!

OOPS!   Sorry I didn't  see the other posts  saying  almost  the same thing.  Am I  forgiven ?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2019)

*I bought this packaged dried beef to make SOS once.  Was OK, but kind of salty. Not sure if it is just the nature of the beef, or what.  Not sure if rinsing it, or using the kind in the jar would be less salty.  

*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 6, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *After my post about ice cream sodas, I of course was focused on having one.  While out today, I bought some ice cream, milk, chocolate syrup and brought it home.  Mixed it all with 7-Up rather than the carbonated water it called for.  Topped it with whipped cream (Hershey's chocolate flavor) and enjoyed. It actually turned out pretty darn good.  May have to make another later.*



Marie





https://www.nobiggie.net/20-extreme-milkshakes/


----------



## Don M. (Jun 6, 2019)

Falcon said:


> In  the  Air Force,  We called  that   creamed  chipped  beef  on toast,  "S*it  on a  shingle."  But we gobbled up  every crumb.  It was good.  I gotta look for it in the store.  Yummm!



Yessirree!!  That SOS was one great meal....especially when coming back from a night on the town, and going to the chow hall for Midnight Chow.  Most of the recipes call for using chipped beef, but the Really Good stuff uses pork sausage, instead.  We still make some occasionally, using this recipe....we just lower the quantity of the ingredients for just the two of us.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/17495/sausage-gravy-i/


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 8, 2019)

Jeez, a list of yearnings, LOL:

- Foie gras (banned in CA, the jerks)
- Langoustines 
- Filet Rossini with a true marrow-enriched Bordelaise
- Rigo Jancsi, the recipe from the 1970's Time Life series "Vienna's Empire"
- Hong Kong-style chow mein, made with GOOD quality noodles. The mein they use these days is an incredibly mediocre quality; you can't make a proper "noodle pillow" with it.
- Dan Dan Mein, without the overdose of sesame butter all the restaurants nowadays use. 
- Vietnamese Marinated Raw Beef Salad, made with limes and fish sauce, and NO SUGAR. These days everybody uses lemons and sugar, because it's cheaper.
- Vietnamese Nước léo sauce, made properly with pureed liver* and tương sauce. Restaurants cheat and use hoisin, which I have never liked much even on its own. 

_* the recipe for the authentic sauce is at the end: __https://chowtown.wordpress.com/2009...-rolls-gỏi-cuốn-nuoc-leo-peanut-sauce-recipe/_

Other than these, most dishes are either available somewhere in our area, or occasionally pop up on menus as specials or rotating dishes.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *I bought this packaged dried beef to make SOS once.  Was OK, but kind of salty. Not sure if it is just the nature of the beef, or what.  Not sure if rinsing it, or using the kind in the jar would be less salty.
> 
> *View attachment 66213


Everyone try pastrami in place of chipped beef if you can't find it. If you think the pastrami is too salty dip it in boiling water for a half a minute.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 8, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> *After my post about ice cream sodas, I of course was focused on having one.  While out today, I bought some ice cream, milk, chocolate syrup and brought it home.  Mixed it all with 7-Up rather than the carbonated water it called for.  Topped it with whipped cream (Hershey's chocolate flavor) and enjoyed. It actually turned out pretty darn good.  May have to make another later.*


The nice thing about this is when one is enjoying the treat the mind, body & soul retreat to days of youth.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 8, 2019)

Salt rising bread.  Toasted and buttered.  The last time I had it must be at least 30 years ago.  Never see it in the shops these days.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> We always called it An Egg in the Nest!!


That's what we called it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 8, 2019)

Since my sweet wife passed I eat what I can eat.  My wife was a wonderful cook.  Still food be damned if I could have her back food would be the last thing I would worry about.  God I miss her...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

I haven't had any figs in a long time!


----------

